# Apprentice pay rate



## N PHILLY KID (Mar 26, 2008)

*Apprentice Rates*

1 St Year Rate Is Usually About 30 To 35 %of The Journeyman's Rate


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Zubo9231 said:


> does anybody know what the average rate for a first year apprentice is?


 
The rate varies according to the local contract. Here in 661 land I belive the starting pay is something like 10.45 and hr. with raises every 6 months.


----------



## Jaden (Mar 10, 2008)

In Oregon, and going union, it's 40% of the local prevailing Journeyman wage. That translates to about 13.85$ here in PDX.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

All markets are different. In my local(332) starting rate is about $19.65.


----------



## Zubo9231 (May 22, 2008)

$19.65 for a first year apprentice?


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

In 164, Essex,Bergan and Hudaon Counties (North Jersey) it's about $17 even.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Zubo9231 said:


> $19.65 for a first year apprentice?


Yes. Its about 40% of jw rate I believe.


----------

